# Praet ad un passo dalla Sampdoria.



## admin (18 Agosto 2016)

Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, la Sampdoria è vicinissima al centrocampista dell'Anderlecht, Praet. Il prezzo che la Samp verserà nelle casse del club belga è di 10 milioni di euro. La stessa cifra che il Milan ha versato al Besiktas per Uallarito Sosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, la Sampdoria è vicinissima al centrocampista dell'Anderlecht, Praet. Il prezzo che la Samp verserà nelle casse del club belga è di 10 milioni di euro. La stessa cifra che il Milan ha versato al Besiktas per Uallarito Sosa.



Pazzesco, pazzesco....


----------



## pablog1585 (18 Agosto 2016)

bell'acquisto


----------



## pablog1585 (18 Agosto 2016)

la cosa assurda è di come su questo giovane considerato un fenomeno ci sia solo la Sampdoria...


----------



## Hammer (18 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, la Sampdoria è vicinissima al centrocampista dell'Anderlecht, Praet. Il prezzo che la Samp verserà nelle casse del club belga è di 10 milioni di euro. La stessa cifra che il Milan ha versato al Besiktas per Uallarito Sosa.



Praet non è chiaramente un fenomeno, ma è un acquisto dieci volte più sensato del Uallarito della mia ceppa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2016)

La Sampdoria potrà schierare contemporaneamente Praet, Bruno Fernandes e Filip Djuricic. Vi rendete conto che pisciano in testa ai nostri? Sono tutti e tre nettamente più forti di ogni nostro centrocampista. Insomma, in parole povere, la Sampdoria (!!!) ha molta più qualità del Milan (!!!).


----------



## kolao95 (18 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Sampdoria potrà schierare contemporaneamente Praet, Bruno Fernandes e Filip Djuricic. Vi rendete conto che pisciano in testa ai nostri? Sono tutti e tre nettamente più forti di ogni nostro centrocampista. Insomma, in parole povere, la Sampdoria (!!!) ha molta più qualità del Milan (!!!).



A Football Manager forse. 
Premesso che reputo tutte e tre delle operazioni più intelligenti di quella che abbiamo fatto noi per Sosa, i giocatori che hai citato, semmai, hanno fatto intravedere grosse potenzialità, ma nel calcio vero hanno dimostrato ben poco: Djuricic fece molto bene in un campionato con difese che definire approssimative è un eufemismo, già nel Benfica e nel Southampton non ha lasciato tracce; Fernandes, per il quale stravedo e penso possa diventare uno dei migliori trequartisti d'Europa, all'Udinese non ha dimostrato quasi nulla, perfino in mano a uno come Guidolin che ha lanciato una miriade di talenti; Praet lo conosco meno degli altri due, peró, insomma, se a quella cifra è finito alla Samp ho qualche perplessità, ma comunque non giudico perchè lo conosco poco. In ogni caso secondo me hai esagerato e neanche di poco.


----------



## danjr (18 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Sampdoria potrà schierare contemporaneamente Praet, Bruno Fernandes e Filip Djuricic. Vi rendete conto che pisciano in testa ai nostri? Sono tutti e tre nettamente più forti di ogni nostro centrocampista. Insomma, in parole povere, la Sampdoria (!!!) ha molta più qualità del Milan (!!!).



Peccato che hai dimenticato il più forte: Linetty


----------



## kolao95 (18 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Peccato che hai dimenticato il più forte: Linetty



E anche Torreira, quello è forte davvero.


----------



## danjr (18 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E anche Torreira, quello è forte davvero.



per comprarli bisogna conoscerli...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Peccato che hai dimenticato il più forte: Linetty


Linetty non lo conosco proprio, perciò l'ho omesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A Football Manager forse.
> Premesso che reputo tutte e tre delle operazioni più intelligenti di quella che abbiamo fatto noi per Sosa, i giocatori che hai citato, semmai, hanno fatto intravedere grosse potenzialità, ma nel calcio vero hanno dimostrato ben poco: Djuricic fece molto bene in un campionato con difese che definire approssimative è un eufemismo, già nel Benfica e nel Southampton non ha lasciato tracce; Fernandes, per il quale stravedo e penso possa diventare uno dei migliori trequartisti d'Europa, all'Udinese non ha dimostrato quasi nulla, perfino in mano a uno come Guidolin che ha lanciato una miriade di talenti; Praet lo conosco meno degli altri due, peró, insomma, se a quella cifra è finito alla Samp ho qualche perplessità, ma comunque non giudico perchè lo conosco poco. In ogni caso secondo me hai esagerato e neanche di poco.


Ho riletto il mio post e non mi è sembrato di aver parlato di campioni. Sono dei giocatori che hanno tutto da dimostrare, vero, ma io, dal primo momento, ho soltanto fatto un paragone col nostro centrocampo; e, al netto della loro immaturità calcistica, è vero o no che pisciano in testa ai vari Pornodivo, Cessolacci, Kuckold o uallarito?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho riletto il mio post e non mi è sembrato di aver parlato di campioni. Sono dei giocatori che hanno tutto da dimostrare, vero, ma io, dal primo momento, ho soltanto fatto un paragone col nostro centrocampo; e, al netto della loro immaturità calcistica, è vero o no che pisciano in testa ai vari Pornodivo, Cessolacci, Kuckold o uallarito?



Dovresti metterli a paragone con Bonaventura e Suso, imho.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dovresti metterli a paragone con Bonaventura e Suso, imho.


Stiamo parlando di mezzali e trequartisti per quanto riguarda quelli della Sampdoria. Bonaventura e Suso, per me, restano esterni offensivi.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho riletto il mio post e non mi è sembrato di aver parlato di campioni. Sono dei giocatori che hanno tutto da dimostrare, vero, ma io, dal primo momento, ho soltanto fatto un paragone col nostro centrocampo; e, al netto della loro immaturità calcistica, è vero o no che pisciano in testa ai vari Pornodivo, Cessolacci, Kuckold o uallarito?



Ecco, per esempio, una stagione come quella di Bertolacci al Genoa di due anni fa Fernandes per ora non l'ha MAI fatta e neanche ci è mai andato vicino. I nostri sono mediocri o in ogni caso scarsi, ma non esageriamo paragonandoli a giocatori, che, almeno per ora, sono da Sampdoria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ecco, per esempio, una stagione come quella di Bertolacci al Genoa di due anni fa Fernandes per ora non l'ha MAI fatta e neanche ci è mai andato vicino. I nostri sono mediocri o in ogni caso scarsi, ma non esageriamo paragonandoli a giocatori, che, almeno per ora, sono da Sampdoria.


Ma io ti sto parlando di qualità individuali. I nostri sono mediocrissimi, mentre i loro, potenzialmente, potrebbero diventare campioni. In particolar modo Praet, sul quale aprii anche un topic, mi sembra il più indiziato ad un'ottima carriera.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io ti sto parlando di qualità individuali. I nostri sono mediocrissimi, mentre i loro, potenzialmente, potrebbero diventare campioni. In particolar modo Praet, sul quale aprii anche un topic, mi sembra il più indiziato ad un'ottima carriera.



Ma appunto, parliamo di potenzialità e in questo caso sono d'accordissimo con te. Cioè un Bertolacci è un giocatore fatto e finito e si è capito già che non potrà ambire mai a una squadra che lotta per il vertice, un Fernandes in futuro potrebbe ambire a ben altri palcoscenici, ma a oggi (purtroppo, perché per lui stravedo) resta un giocatore da metà classifica, in futuro chissà. Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa più o meno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, parliamo di potenzialità e in questo caso sono d'accordissimo con te. Cioè un Bertolacci è un giocatore fatto e finito e si è capito già che non potrà ambire mai a una squadra che lotta per il vertice, un Fernandes in futuro potrebbe ambire a ben altri palcoscenici, ma a oggi (purtroppo, perché per lui stravedo) resta un giocatore da metà classifica, in futuro chissà. Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa più o meno


Però tu stai parlando di questi giocatori nella loro globalità. Anche se incompiuti, sono giocatori tecnicamente superiori ai nostri. Praet, Fernandes o Djuricic hanno piedi molto più fini dei nostri.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però tu stai parlando di questi giocatori nella loro globalità. Anche se incompiuti, sono giocatori tecnicamente superiori ai nostri. Praet, Fernandes o Djuricic hanno piedi molto più fini dei nostri.



Per capire pienamente il calcio occorre imparare a contestualizzare la cosiddetta "tecnica",

esempio terra terra: io ormai quando gioco contro i trentenni sono un bidone dell'umido, quando gioco contro i ragazzini di 10 anni o i miei pari età fuori forma sono un fenomeno: dribbling, palleggi, tunnel ecc. ecc.
perchè? semplice perché cambiano totalmente la velocità, l'agilità i riflessi e la forza fisica dei miei avversari. 

In realtà la tecnica quando si parla di calcio è l'ultimo elemento da considerare, solo dopo essere certi che l'elemento in giudicando ha tutti i requisiti atletici e mentali che distinguono un atleta professionista allora subentra la capacità tecnica che diviene lo spartiacque tra un buon giocatore e un top player.

Questo per dire che Fernandes pur con la sua tecnica è un giocatore normalissimo che una bottega cara e competente come l'Udinese, dopo averlo testato l'anno scorso, non avrebbe mai ceduto a quattro soldi alla Samp, sicuro non è meglio dei nostri.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per capire pienamente il calcio occorre imparare a contestualizzare la cosiddetta "tecnica",
> 
> esempio terra terra: io ormai quando gioco contro i trentenni sono un bidone dell'umido, quando gioco contro i ragazzini di 10 anni o i miei pari età fuori forma sono un fenomeno: dribbling, palleggi, tunnel ecc. ecc.
> perchè? semplice perché cambiano totalmente la velocità, l'agilità i riflessi e la forza fisica dei miei avversari.
> ...



Beh questo è ovvio. Altrimenti Mastour col controllo che ha avrebbe già vinto un pallone d'oro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh questo è ovvio. Altrimenti Mastour col controllo che ha avrebbe già vinto un pallone d'oro.





Hai perfettamente capito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per capire pienamente il calcio occorre imparare a contestualizzare la cosiddetta "tecnica",
> 
> esempio terra terra: io ormai quando gioco contro i trentenni sono un bidone dell'umido, quando gioco contro i ragazzini di 10 anni o i miei pari età fuori forma sono un fenomeno: dribbling, palleggi, tunnel ecc. ecc.
> perchè? semplice perché cambiano totalmente la velocità, l'agilità i riflessi e la forza fisica dei miei avversari.
> ...


L'hai detto; ed è assolutamente il caso del mio paragone. Paragonare Fernandes a Bertolacci non è fuorviante come paragonare te in mezzo ai ragazzini di dieci anni, perché Bertolacci è assolutamente al livello di Fernandes. Inoltre, io non sto dicendo che Fernandes diventerà un campione (anzi, nemmeno io lo credo), ma solo che tecnicamente è più dotato di Bertolacci, così come lo stesso Cigarini, altro prodotto da metà classifica. Passi, poi, Fernandes, ma il Benfica in Djuricic ci crede ancora, ad esempio; quindi, già Djuricic è su un livello superiore a Fernandes, così come Praet, che ha lasciato l'Anderlecht provando il salto in un campionato di livello sicuramente superiore. Passi Fernandes, quindi, ma Praet e Djuricic hanno sicuramente tutt'altro spessore rispetto ai nostri.
Infine, non capisco questa crociata in favore del nostro centrocampo  Noi ci finiremo davanti alla Sampdoria, figuratevi, e anche di parecchio; tuttavia, ho voluto soltanto fare un paragone, meramente tecnico, esulando da tutte le altre componenti, altrettanto fondamentali, per il giudizio di un calciatore. Per chi conosce quei 3, mi sembra assolutamente lampante la superiorità tecnica rispetto ai nostri. Insomma, il senso è questo: finiremo davanti alla Samp, probabilmente la batteremo anche negli scontri diretti, ma per ipotesi, al netto delle loro qualità tecniche, *anche vincendo la partita*, ci potremmo ritrovare a dover giocare di rimessa e a doverli vedere palleggiare in uno scontro contro di loro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'hai detto; ed è assolutamente il caso del mio paragone. Paragonare Fernandes a Bertolacci non è fuorviante come paragonare te in mezzo ai ragazzini di dieci anni, perché Bertolacci è assolutamente al livello di Fernandes. Inoltre, io non sto dicendo che Fernandes diventerà un campione (anzi, nemmeno io lo credo), ma solo che tecnicamente è più dotato di Bertolacci, così come lo stesso Cigarini, altro prodotto da metà classifica. Passi, poi, Fernandes, ma il Benfica in Djuricic ci crede ancora, ad esempio; quindi, già Djuricic è su un livello superiore a Fernandes, così come Praet, che ha lasciato l'Anderlecht provando il salto in un campionato di livello sicuramente superiore. Passi Fernandes, quindi, ma Praet e Djuricic hanno sicuramente tutt'altro spessore rispetto ai nostri.
> Infine, non capisco questa crociata in favore del nostro centrocampo  Noi ci finiremo davanti alla Sampdoria, figuratevi, e anche di parecchio; tuttavia, ho voluto soltanto fare un paragone, meramente tecnico, esulando da tutte le altre componenti, altrettanto fondamentali, per il giudizio di un calciatore. Per chi conosce quei 3, mi sembra assolutamente lampante la superiorità tecnica rispetto ai nostri. Insomma, il senso è questo: finiremo davanti alla Samp, probabilmente la batteremo anche negli scontri diretti, ma per ipotesi, al netto delle loro qualità tecniche, *anche vincendo la partita*, ci potremmo ritrovare a dover giocare di rimessa e a doverli vedere palleggiare in uno scontro contro di loro.



Non voglio lodare il nostro centrocampo, che è chiaramente il nostro punto debole, ma devi convenire che il Bertolacci visto prima di approdare al Milan era un altro giocatore, approdato anche in nazionale, ora al Milan l'asticella si è alzata e sembra un bidone dell'umido, non dare per scontato che sia così semplice trovare elementi da Milan, ci sono di mezzo mille fattori,
certo se poi oltrettutto hai un Galliani che và direttamente su cause perse...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non voglio lodare il nostro centrocampo, che è chiaramente il nostro punto debole, ma devi convenire che il Bertolacci visto prima di approdare al Milan era un altro giocatore, approdato anche in nazionale, ora al Milan l'asticella si è alzata e ora sembra un bidone dell'umido, non dare per scontato che sia così semplice trovare elementi da Milan, ci sono di mezzo mille fattori,
> certo se poi oltrettutto hai un Galliani che và direttamente su cause perse...


Io lo ricordo bene Cessolacci al Genoa e, di fatto, non fui entusiasta del suo arrivo. Bertolacci tecnicamente è un giocatore discreto, nella misura in cui riesce a fare un passaggio di un metro e riesce a fare qualche buon tiro, ma non è molto dotato tecnicamente; e con molto dotato tecnicamente intendo avere la capacità di gestire il pallore, dettare i tempi, assomigliare ad un regista...
Bertolacci, per quanto mi riguarda, è una mezzala di sostanza, alla Nainggolan, per intenderci, ma molto più scarso, naturalmente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Agosto 2016)

Preso, a 8 milioni + 2 di bonus. Per me bel colpo della Samp.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Agosto 2016)

Il mercato della Sampdoria sembra essere gestito direttamente dalla EA Sport


----------

